# Need help choosing something new.



## Jannes (25/2/19)

Howzit guys. Hope you all having a great day and vaping them good stuff. ️

Ok so i want something new and need some help on what to choose. I can't make up my mind so just need some help in the right direction. I want a mod that supports 28mm attys and something high end-ish but not out of this world expensive. Any ideas?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/2/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vicious-ant-duke-26650-sx350j-v2.t56182/

Offer him 4k, its got a dead pixel


----------



## Jannes (25/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vicious-ant-duke-26650-sx350j-v2.t56182/
> 
> Offer him 4k, its got a dead pixel


Damn now is the time i wish i had that money

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (25/2/19)

This will support 28mm atties- https://vapeguy.co.za/mods/regulated-mods/laisimo-F4-360W-box-mod


----------



## Jannes (25/2/19)

Carnival said:


> This will support 28mm atties
> Thx but i don't think i will get an atty big enough for that now


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/19)

Lost Vape Mirage is the one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/2/19)

That Mirage is great @Rob Fisher 
The blue one looks super

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Carnival (25/2/19)

Silver said:


> That Mirage is great @Rob Fisher
> The blue one looks super



I agree, the blue one looks fab!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (26/2/19)

Jannes said:


> Howzit guys. Hope you all having a great day and vaping them good stuff. ️
> 
> Ok so i want something new and need some help on what to choose. I can't make up my mind so just need some help in the right direction. I want a mod that supports 28mm attys and something high end-ish but not out of this world expensive. Any ideas?


Robs right,and you really can't go wrong with any Lost Vape mod.They're built well work great and won't break the bank.
I saw the Triade DNA 250 going for under 120usd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

